# Oil Sludge



## joneill1975 (Nov 2, 2005)

I got my oil changed today and the mileage is 87K. The mechanic tried to sell me the oil flush bs, which I did not get. How do you know if you actually have an oil sludge problem and what do you do about it. The guy told me that only 1 quart came out and it's a 3.5L engine. How do I know if this is really a problem and not him trying to make some more money?

Car is running fine.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Remove the bank 2 cam sensor and look at it. Sludge will sit on the sensor. If there is sludge on it, then yes!, an oil flush is HIGHLY recommended!

These 3.5s are notorious for sludge build-up, especially if the current owner or previous owners didn't do the oil changes on time, for some strange reason or another!


----------



## joneill1975 (Nov 2, 2005)

Where is the bank 2 cam sensor located?:woowoo:


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

The front head on the right, side of the head. Looks like a black lip stick cylinder in the side of the head held on by a 10mm bolt. And yes the early VQ35 did have a sludging issue especially if you don't change the oil regularly.


----------

